# Unser Maibaum!!!!!



## KingLui (30. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben  

das haben wir ja fast vergessen!!!!!!

Unseren Maibaum :

 

Und jetzt alle :

 "Der mai ist gekommen............. 

Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Tanz in den Mai


----------



## Raducanu (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Maibaum!!!!!*

haben unseren auch gerade mit den nachbarn aufgestellt... zuglück ist es trocke geblieben...


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Maibaum!!!!!*

Hallihallo

Auch wir haben mit unserer Nachbarschaft einen Baum für den Mai geschmückt

   

Es war zu späterer Stunde zwar etwas kalt, aber es ist trocken geblieben

​


----------



## Inken (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Maibaum!!!!!*

Hallo Doris!

Hing dieser Maibaumschmuck nicht im letzten Jahr an eurer __ Birke? Als wir zum TT da waren, flatterte es doch dort so bunt!


----------



## Doris (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Maibaum!!!!!*

Ja Inken, 
eigentlich wollten wir unsere __ Birke auch dieses Jahr wieder schmücken, aber da sie mittlerweile vom Nachbarn zu Brennholz verarbeitet wurde, mussten wir uns einen anderen Baum aussuchen.
Da dieser  in der Mitte unseres Krals steht hat nun jeder was davon
Wer einen Hobby Gartenteich Kalender hat kann unsere Birke vom letzten Jahr auf dem Kalenderblatt vom Monat Mai anschauen


----------

